# To my wonderful husband [...]



## MegAnca

I am recently married to a wonderful Romanian man, and I'm trying to write him a letter. His job has required us to be apart for the past few months. I send him things all the time and I always try to send him a few words in Romanian. I'm trying to learn the language but its a difficult task without any formal lessons. He asked me to draw a picture for him so I drew a picture of him. In this message there are some words and tenses I have not used yet. This is what I'm trying to say:

To my wonderful husband:
I hope you like your portrait. You are so handsome it was difficult to capture with nothing but a mechanical pencil. I can't wait to see you. I miss you very much. I will love you always darling. 

And this is what I have so far:

Sa ma minunat sot:
Sper ca iti place portret. Esti frumos era greu sa prinda cu numai un creion mecanic. Abia astept sa te vad. Mi-e dor de tine foarte mult. Eu va iubi intotdeauna te draga. 

If anyone could help me iron out the kinks I would really appreciate it.
Thanks!

*Meg*


----------



## k3tchupzzz

Catre minunatul meu sot:
Sper sa iti placa portretul.Esti asa de chipes incat a fost greu sa te descriu in tablou prin doar o pensula. Deabia astept sa te vad.Imi este tare dor de tine.Te voi iubi pentru totdeauna, dragul meu.


I think this is right....of course u can use metaphors for some of what wrote in the message but i think this will do just fine .


----------



## pro_niger

You should have said you took the liberty to alter some of her words to make the sentence sound a little bit more poetical. Anyhow, I think the letter was already sent


----------



## farscape

pro_niger said:


> You should have said you took the liberty to alter some of her words to make the sentence sound a little bit more poetical. Anyhow, I think the letter was already sent



Actually "sa te descriu in tablou prin doar o pensula" doesn't sound very Romanian to me... I'd try: "să-ţi fac portretul în creion n-a fost de-ajuns" or something like that.

The whole sentence: "Esti asa mandru/frumos/chipes ca mi-a fost forte greu să-ţi fac portretul în creion" 

Oops, I didn't realise that it's such an old post - why bother?

Later,


----------

